# Hang overs



## Steve

Yes self inflicted yadda yadda.


Can anyone recommend any good cures or remedy's?

I think im getting too old to drink on a school night these days.


----------



## Pittsy

Get another beer down ya, guaranteed to make you feel better!!!


----------



## Ross

Drink water before hitting the sack,always find that helps.


----------



## Steve

Pittsy said:


> Get another beer down ya, guaranteed to make you feel better!!!


I cant dude. I have to drive.


----------



## Steve

Ross said:


> Drink water before hitting the sack,always find that helps.


I was too mullered last night to remember what I did before bed. :lol:


----------



## MDC250

I'm sure it's just in my head but if I can manage to stomach a tuna salad sandwich and a can of coke I find that's usually kill or cure...


----------



## Jem

Steve said:


> I cant dude. I have to drive.


If you're hung over you're almost certainly still over the limit.


----------



## Pittsy

Steve said:


> I cant dude. I have to drive.


Milk shake and a fry up then...


----------



## CrOwSoN15

Time is the only cure my friend, everything else you hear about is just placebo.


----------



## nbray67

Get some Vitamin C down you if you can stomach it without throwing it back up.

I recovered quicker by drinking pure orange juice, the stuff without bits in it though.


----------



## Steve

Jem said:


> If you're hung over you're almost certainly still over the limit.


Good job im not driving until later then :thumb:


----------



## Steve

Pittsy said:


> Milk shake and a fry up then...


Milkshake sounds good. :thumb:


----------



## Steve

nbray67 said:


> Get some Vitamin C down you if you can stomach it without throwing it back up.
> 
> I recovered quicker by drinking pure orange juice, the stuff without bits in it though.


Cheers dude.

Ill walk up the road later to mcd see if i can get a bottle of OJ.

If i can get there without falling over :lol:


----------



## RP84

Dioralyte - helps put the good stuff back in your body


----------



## kenny wilson

They, (whoever, 'they' may be) reckon it takes an hour for every unit consumed to be eliminated from your system. Not much help, I know, if you were so leathered that you weren't exactly counting.
Eat, just eat lots, give your system lots to work on, caffeine also accelerates transit, so the old coffee stories have some merit.

Or.....tie up the car.....and get back on the horse:thumb:

By lunch you will have forgotten what it was you were worried about!


----------



## Will_G

Sausage sandwich and a bottle of irn-bru soon sorted


----------



## muzzer

HEY STEVE, GOT A SORE HEAD MATE??? :lol:


----------



## Steve

muzzer42 said:


> HEY STEVE, GOT A SORE HEAD MATE??? :lol:


Thanks dude 

* removes from Christmas card list *


----------



## muzzer

Steve said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> * removes from Christmas card list *


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rayner

Only time I ever go to McDonald's.... Their milkshake's and crappy breakfast menu are awesome for hangovers imo. Then off to Costa for a cappuccino and jobs a googun :thumb:


----------



## Steve

Rayner said:


> Only time I ever go to McDonald's.... Their milkshake's and crappy breakfast menu are awesome for hangovers imo. Then off to Costa for a cappuccino and jobs a googun :thumb:


Mm costa.

You have those in weston? Jesus!

Im coming down next month for the fireworks :thumb:


----------



## Rayner

Steve said:


> Mm costa.
> 
> You have those in weston? Jesus!
> 
> Im coming down next month for the fireworks :thumb:


Pah! 3 proper Costa shops and at least 3 or 4 garages that have the express machines...... I'm on first name terms with all of them


----------



## Steve

Rayner said:


> Pah! 3 proper Costa shops and at least 3 or 4 garages that have the express machines...... I'm on first name terms with all of them


good work man :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Fresh air helps too http://www.hangover-remedy.info/


----------



## Steve

Ross said:


> Fresh air helps too http://www.hangover-remedy.info/


cheers man


----------



## Focusaddict

Ross said:


> Drink water before hitting the sack,always find that helps.


Yup, I do that. 1 pint of water before going to bed helps in the morning. Dehydration is the othing giving you a hangover.


----------



## Steve

Bacon sandwich, 2 bars of fruit and nut. costa coffee seems to do the trick.


----------



## Darlofan

Think yourself lucky you're not like me. 4 to 5 pints and I'm hungover. Now I don't have middle ground hangovers either, it's no hangover or full hangover with me. Full hangover is bad head and as soon as I get upright I vomit, I then vomit approx every 30 minutes until evening time. I have to eat and drink constantly during the day just so it's easier bringing something back rather than heaving on an empty stomach. I've tried all the above so called cures and nothing works. My friends and family think it's hilarious!!! 48 hours later I will still feel rough but by then I'm made up I'm not being sick anymore. Needless to say I don't drink that often anymore!! I even went through a period when working in pubs of drinking everynight to build up my tolerance. Didn't work!


----------



## SarahS23

The hangover comes from dehydration, you need to drink loads. Coconut water will shape you up. Caffeine won't as it'll make you worse


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> The hangover comes from dehydration, you need to drink loads. Coconut water will shape you up. Caffeine won't as it'll make you worse


I find water makes me feel worse...


----------



## Steve

Darlofan said:


> Think yourself lucky you're not like me. 4 to 5 pints and I'm hungover. Now I don't have middle ground hangovers either, it's no hangover or full hangover with me. Full hangover is bad head and as soon as I get upright I vomit, I then vomit approx every 30 minutes until evening time. I have to eat and drink constantly during the day just so it's easier bringing something back rather than heaving on an empty stomach. I've tried all the above so called cures and nothing works. My friends and family think it's hilarious!!! 48 hours later I will still feel rough but by then I'm made up I'm not being sick anymore. Needless to say I don't drink that often anymore!! I even went through a period when working in pubs of drinking everynight to build up my tolerance. Didn't work!


What did you drink ?


----------



## BenEarles

Mate of mine takes a tablet before he goes out, one before he goes bed and one in the morning and he says he feels absolutely fine.. Think there called 'volume 20' or something like that.. Apparently it keeps the body hydrated.


----------



## Natalie

RP84 said:


> Dioralyte - helps put the good stuff back in your body


This :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon

I don't drink these days- becoming an old fart and all that... If I do it's generally not enough to get me blotto'd but I always found drinking as much water as possible that same night always helped. It was just physically hard to drink 3 pints of water down straight.


----------



## Starbuck88

Steve said:


> What did you drink ?


I think it was 4 to 5 pints of Jack with sounds of it! haha

When it's home time, no matter what state I've been in, I've always made sure I've had something big to eat. Can't now on my GF diet so have to do it at home but I would have normally had a big chicken kebab, Pasty or Subway or something, then before bed, I'd have a massive drink of water, I'd just down as much as I possibly could.

Usually wake up better than when I didn't have anything.

If I get so bad I feel sick the morning after, I stay in bed :lol: and just eat little bits, usually fine by the next bedtime!!!


----------



## Darlofan

Steve said:


> What did you drink ?


I drink bitter now but over the past 20 odd years I've tried lagers, bitters, guiness, alcopops (in the day) all have the same effect. Eating loads, drinking water to stop dehydration, alkaseltzers, diorylite etc all been tried and nothing helps.

On the plus side I have never let a hangover stop me from going to work, even though I've spent most of it in the toilet!!

Back when I was a chef in the early 90's I got a right bollo**ing for peeling sacks of carrots whilst being sick into a bucket on the floor next to me. Didn't help when I told the head chef if he hadn't set an unrealistic amount of time to peel and chop the carrots I would have been able to go to the loo :doublesho Ahhh how he laughed


----------



## Steve

Darlofan said:


> I drink bitter now but over the past 20 odd years I've tried lagers, bitters, guiness, alcopops (in the day) all have the same effect. Eating loads, drinking water to stop dehydration, alkaseltzers, diorylite etc all been tried and nothing helps.
> 
> On the plus side I have never let a hangover stop me from going to work, even though I've spent most of it in the toilet!!
> 
> Back when I was a chef in the early 90's I got a right bollo**ing for peeling sacks of carrots whilst being sick into a bucket on the floor next to me. Didn't help when I told the head chef if he hadn't set an unrealistic amount of time to peel and chop the carrots I would have been able to go to the loo :doublesho Ahhh how he laughed


Jesus.

I think i need to stop drinking cider. I dont enjoy it as much as i used to.


----------



## Kimo

I stopped drinking regularly a few years ago. The problem I have now is that when I rarely do go out, I get pissed easily and wake up with a sore head, even after only a few pints

Went out on Saturday and had 7 and had a full day hangover


----------



## Starbuck88

With my Gluten Free diet now, I can't drink beer, just Cider and Spirits...

I used to get awful awful ****s the day after and feel very sick and not very good.

Now I just get the typical Hang Over but they don't feel as bad at all


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

These are pretty good :thumb: http://www.manorpharmacy.co.uk/medi...emon-flavour-morning-after-sachets-x-10-p8092

Pint of water before you sleep and a juicy fry-up in the morning usually help as well


----------



## Natalie

asonda said:


> With my Gluten Free diet now, I can't drink beer, just Cider and Spirits...
> 
> I used to get awful awful ****s the day after and feel very sick and not very good.
> 
> Now I just get the typical Hang Over but they don't feel as bad at all


http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/asda-compare-prices/Beer/Estrella_Damm_Daura_4x330ml.html


----------



## Starbuck88

Natalie said:


> http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/asda-compare-prices/Beer/Estrella_Damm_Daura_4x330ml.html


Thanks Natalie...

Got to be honest here, I don't like beer. I know from my previous post it looks like I miss it, I don't.

I used to drink Corona etc just because that's what I saw people drinking but I've never liked the taste, I only drink when we go out for meals or go out to partay! I did get used to the taste but I never have ever once sat down and said "I really fancy a beer" like nearly every bloke seems to.

I used to drink it purely on the basis that it would get me drunk.

Where as now I shouldn't drink it, I had to try cider (which I never had beforehand) and really like it and can tell the difference between the brands etc where as beer to me...tastes like beer.

Appreciate the time you took to post that for me though


----------



## Davemm

I have to get up and out the hosue to get fresh air, quite often wash the car early on a sunday after a night out. 

all this is made worse by me not being able to sleep after a few drinks


----------



## Cookies

I'm the same. Never liked the taste of lager. I stick to spirits, cider or heavy ales or stout. 

In saying that, I don't drink much. It's usually only on special occasions or the very occasional glass of wine with a nice dinner at home. 

I did fine one beer that was quite nice (in the context of my opening sentence) called Asahi. Very light and not too gassy. 

Cooks


----------



## Starbuck88

I am never drinking again, I want to go tee total but want to be able to enjoy nights out still. Do you know anybody tee total?

If your in a club and everybody is dancing and having a good time, if I haven't had a few I don't feel like I'm in the right mood or feel conscious about everyone else as I feel like the only sober person on the planet.

I don't drink alcohol on a regular basis, I don't have a drink with dinner or when I've finished work like lots of people do, I basically usually drink when out, to get drunk.

Well Saturday night we played drinking games at a neighbours and I drunk so much I was very ill that night and then all Sunday I was in bed, I'm not 100% now but I thought I was going to die.

I know it's my own fault but the day after is so horrible, never ever had it like this before but I think I want to try and go without on the next night out...


----------



## Steve

asonda said:


> I am never drinking again, I want to go tee total but want to be able to enjoy nights out still. Do you know anybody tee total?
> 
> If your in a club and everybody is dancing and having a good time, if I haven't had a few I don't feel like I'm in the right mood or feel conscious about everyone else as I feel like the only sober person on the planet.
> 
> I don't drink alcohol on a regular basis, I don't have a drink with dinner or when I've finished work like lots of people do, I basically usually drink when out, to get drunk.
> 
> Well Saturday night we played *drinking games* at a neighbours and I drunk so much I was very ill that night and then all Sunday I was in bed, I'm not 100% now but I thought I was going to die.
> 
> I know it's my own fault but the day after is so horrible, never ever had it like this before but I think I want to try and go without on the next night out...


Dont play games.

Stick to one drink

:thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127

I don't like the taste of beer either, and very rarely drink. The few time I have which have been at party's, id wake up the next day feeling like id been hit by a train, felt ill all day and just thought well that's a day I've wasted. So I just became tee total haven't had a drink for years, at parties or events know I just watch others get drunk and I enjoy it just as much without the alcohol. :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

You have my sympathy chum. I've found that as I get older the hangovers get worse and last longer. I just rarely bother taking any more than a few nowadays. 

Drinking games just end in disaster in my experience. Zip-boing-bounce, quarters etc etc all just served to make me very ill for more days than I care to (or am able to) remember. 

Hope it clears soon chum. 

Cooks


----------



## Starbuck88

Andyb0127 said:


> I don't like the taste of beer either, and very rarely drink. The few time I have which have been at party's, id wake up the next day feeling like id been hit by a train, felt ill all day and just thought well that's a day I've wasted. So I just became tee total haven't had a drink for years, at parties or events know I just watch others get drunk and I enjoy it just as much without the alcohol. :thumb:


That's what I'm going to do from now on...



Steve said:


> Dont play games.
> 
> Stick to one drink
> 
> :thumb:


First time and last time I'm ever playing drinking games....I cannot do it.



Cookies said:


> You have my sympathy chum. I've found that as I get older the hangovers get worse and last longer. I just rarely bother taking any more than a few nowadays.
> 
> Drinking games just end in disaster in my experience. Zip-boing-bounce, quarters etc etc all just served to make me very ill for more days than I care to (or am able to) remember.
> 
> Hope it clears soon chum.
> 
> Cooks


Thanks. Feeling alright now, going to have tea now so first proper meal since Saturday before we started drinking! all I've had past 2 days are egg on gluten free toast lol

Am starving now so that's a good sign!

Yeah as above it hit my like a train and then it's wiped me out for two days, it's not like we'd normally go around poisoning ourselves in other ways on purpose at least so why do it!

I think I'm really over drinking now, it was so bad.


----------



## Steve

:lol:


----------



## Christian6984

I've got in before and sat on kitchen floor downing water and eating bread outta the bag... No butter!  lessened the hangover. May not be applicable but one of my friends say smoking and drinking give him ragin hangovers


----------



## Dannbodge

I normally drink loads of water with a bit of salt and sugar before passing out.
Cup of tea and salt and vinegar crisps in the morning and I'm fine


----------



## Cookies

The worst hangover I ever had was after I quit smoking about 15 years ago. Bizarre as I thought that cigs and alcohol combined made it worse. 

Large glass of milk and a fry helps. 

Cooks


----------



## S63

For most people smoking adds to the dehydration of drinking.


----------



## Audriulis

Really sweet black tea helps a lot in the morning


----------



## possul

Good breaky and orange juice or lucozade


----------



## Kimo

possul said:


> Good breaky and orange juice or lucozade


I used to like a good oj after a night on the beer, till one time I had an acid overload :lol:


----------



## essexjoe85

RP84 said:


> Dioralyte - helps put the good stuff back in your body


This everytime!


----------



## Horatio

Activated charcoal, powdered or tablet form bought from most health food shops. Itll soak up all the alcohol by the morning.


----------



## jenks

Don't wait until the next morning to rehydrate.

Make your 3rd drink something like a pint of coke, rehydrate through your night out.

If you're out with friends who know you suffer they will understand, if they don't they are not good friends

At this time of year when we all drink too much, this is good advice as obviously it reduces how much alcohol you drink as well


----------



## Twizz

Try a can of iron bru - I've been told it cures every time.


----------



## pajd

Was on works Christmas night out lastnight. Out from 5pm until 3am. Didnt feel as bad today as I thought I would. Still rough though so back on the beer again tonight at home.


----------



## Grommit

Milk thistle before you go out and when you get home.

Takes the load off the kidneys


----------



## CrouchingWayne

I usually bang in a Barrocca and some kind of food, quite often a protein shake as it's easy to consume. Helps me anyway.

That said, sometimes you just know you're frazzled for the day!


----------



## bigmac3161

Can of rockstar and a sausage and bacon bap worked this morn


----------



## jenks

Sat here in bed with a can of Monster and sausage cobs on the way. Happy new year


----------

